
How social justice slideshows made by activists took over Instagram - harshamv22
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21359098/social-justice-slideshows-instagram-activism
======
client4
Instagram is my last Facebook product; I'm very close to removing it. I left
Facebook because I don't care to read anyone's political rants. Insta was
dog/nature/travel photos from people I know or have met. Lately I've been
unfollowing people reposting social justice slideshows or anti-covid
rants...which has kept me around longer. Now in the last week insta takes you
to ads and "recommended" posts instead of older posts and no option to
disable.

It's probably healthy for me to axe this last social network.

